# Panel Vans



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just as a thought, which is the widest panel van suitable for a conversion.

cabby


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's not just the width Cabby, which will be given at its widest point, but which is the squarest. Those that taper too much at the top lose significant locker space. 

Ron


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We have a 6ft Renault Master. It's plenty wide enough for us and the 2 dogs, and the transverse bed works well because we are both shorties.
We had to go to a dealer when we were in Germany and took the opportunity to nosy round some new panel vans, all of which had transverse beds. You couldn't have that layout if you were 6ft or over. Some had a shower slap bang in the middle of the van, with sort circular carousel type doors. I thought it was a dreadful design. You had to remove the massive circle of wood and put it somewhere when you wanted a shower, and because the space was where you'd be walking the rest of time I would expect all sorts of grit etc to need to be cleaned out every time you wanted to shower.
Lesley


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Lesleykh said:


> .... Some had a shower slap bang in the middle of the van, with sort circular carousel type doors. I thought it was a dreadful design. You had to remove the massive circle of wood and put it somewhere when you wanted a shower, and because the space was where you'd be walking the rest of time I would expect all sorts of grit etc to need to be cleaned out every time you wanted to shower.
> Lesley


Hadn't thought about that..

I had thought it quite a clever use of space.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

We have a Renault Master and I have always been impressed with the internal space. The Master doesn't have the aesthetics of other panel vans but it does fit the bill as far as a conversion goes.j


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You have a choice of three for a reason Phil, Ducato, Relay or Boxer, longest is best too, and highest.

All info is in here
https://www.grs.co.uk/panel-van-dimensions


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just put the info into a spreadsheet so you can sort on the criteria most important for you.

Can't embed so here's a link to download it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9yy897xkl8odav8/van dimensions.xls?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rbq17sphvptpm6i/van dimensions.ods?dl=0


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have one of the circular showers. It all works fine for occasional use. Would not like to be showering a family though!
It does allow to have two 6 ft very comfortable singles or a massive king sized bed at rear of van and a comfortable lounge/ kitchen upfront with4 belted seats..
The sliding doors allow you to create a shower/ dressing area or to close off bedroom from front if van idea if taking a grandchild.
We have downsized from a 6 berth and are well pleased.
We got to Costa del sol from Northwest on three tanks of fuel the old van needed 5 fills.
Margaret


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you tell me what van it is you have Margaret? 

That info isn't available on the mobile site. 

Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you tell me what van it is you have Margaret? 

The mobile site doesn't give that info. 

Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, sorry for double post. Site playing up again. Or maybe internet connection.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

It's a German Globecar camp-scout 6.3 metres long on a fiat base with a Comformatic gearbox.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

